# Eastern Water Dragon Breeders



## africancichlidau (Oct 5, 2003)

What do you guys experienced with these animals put in as a laying medium for these animals to lay their eggs in?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2003)

i reakon just a pile of loose dirt if ya gunna take em out to artificially incubate then put em in vermiculate


----------



## sobrien (Oct 5, 2003)

Sorry Af, can't help you. But if you're gonna breed them make sure you let me now when the offspring arrive, I'd be very interested in getting some. By the way, are you housing them outside? If so, how are they doing with the cold weather of Melbourne?
Good luck!
Simon


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks BS.
I am hoping to Sob. They have layed one clutch for their previous owner but unfortunately ate the eggs! Greedy Buggas! I am hoping to breed them and keep the eggs this time  I'll let you know how it goes 
Still looking for advice guys and gals so keep it coming please.


----------



## sobrien (Oct 5, 2003)

Good luck! One last thing, are you keeping them outside?
If you already answered that I'm sorry, I must be blind lol.
Sim


----------



## NoOne (Oct 5, 2003)

I've never bred water dragons before but the dragons i have bred i always used moist/wet sand. Beardies/Jackies will dig a chamber as long as themself then turn and lay the eggs. Once they finish laying they will fill in the chamber and pack it down with their heads. 
I wouldn't think water dragons would be much different. 

I think wet sand best for a laying site as it holds together well and allows them to dig deeper borrows without them collapsing.
Be sure you take care when digging any eggs out that you don't dig to deep and hit eggs. 

Like i said i've never bred water dragons but i can't see why they would be much different to other dragons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

It says in my book they dig several trial burrows then they dig a burrow and cover it over with leaves


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 6, 2003)

When I bred my Beardies I used a mixture of topsoil and potting mix which worked well as I kept it quite dry as they were Centrals. With the amount of moisture / water in the Easterns enclosure it would just turn to mud though.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 6, 2003)

Stick with what you know works or add a few different laying mediums and see which one they prefer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

dont ya waters have a dry aerea my water dragon loves basking at high temps then all say on his big flat rock then only sometimes he has a quick splash


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup they have a dry area twice a week when I clean they're enclosure out  5 minutes after I put them back in though they have a ball in the tub and everything is wet, including me if I don't close the door quick enough! They just love to frolick in the water and should a cocky fall in the water....look out it's wetter than waterworld


----------



## junglesrus (Oct 7, 2003)

I breed gippsalnds last and will touch wood have them again this year.
As mine are keep in an outdoor pit they dig straight into the soil.


try supplying a large container with compacted soil at least half a foot deep,1 foot wide 2ft long if it fits in the enclosure.

But the way you will know if they are not happy with the lay box as they will lay the eggs all arund the enclosure.

place the lay box in once the females are scratching no stop.

In the outdoor pit they scratch up to 3 test nest and end up laying in 1 of them.

Have also experienced where a female lay one clutch over 2 locations.

6 in one site and 8 in another.

Hope this helps .


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 7, 2003)

It certainly does  Thanks Jungles 

Sobby, I keep them indoors as I didn't think the Melbourne climate would be too good for them.


----------



## sobrien (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

they must need a huge cage how bigs ya inside cage


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 7, 2003)

17 metres by 12 metres


----------



## junglesrus (Oct 8, 2003)

There was an artical in the new Australian Reptile Magazine brought out this month on gippslands in the Melbourne Aquarium.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

u lie it isnt that big u lie  also my beardie is heaps gravid and the male is stil trying to root it like every 5 seconds it runs up to her displaying what should i use to let her lay her eggs in also im not using an incubator when i sell the babies i might be able to afford one if they hatch hopefully i heave better luck than last year only were they died


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

ok i just ran outa the back and my beardie ran up to the already gravid female and mated with it for about 7 seconds the female was walking around and the male was on top of her then he ran off her and started head bobbing at me


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

aslo since getting the reptiles australia magazine it arrived today  i want gippsland waters how much would an breeding pair of those buggers go for


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 9, 2003)

Sounds like he fancies you too BS!! Watch ya back matey


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 9, 2003)

OK then BS, I been caught out! They are currently in a 4 x 2 enclosure but they are only youngsters so they will be moving into a 6 x 2 in about six months and then if space allows they will be moving into something bigger again. If space doesn't allow they will be sold.


----------



## junglesrus (Oct 9, 2003)

I payed all up for 5 females and 2 males all adults roughly $1250.

sold the offspring last year for $120 each.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

nice and africa my beardie aint a poof hes a straight beardie and the girls a straight beardie and im a straight boy and i only go for humans GIRLS and yeah if there onld i dont or if there ungly i dont


----------

